# Olsun, arkadaş olalım. Beni listene ekle. Çok sevimli birisin.



## i8mycalculator

*Can someone translate this for me please?*

"olsun arkadaş olalım beni listene ekle çok sewimli birisin"

what does the above phrase mean? if someone could translate it for me, i would greatly appreciate it!! Thanks =D


----------



## spakh

Anyway, let's be friends, add me to your list, you are very sweet.


"olsun arkadaş olalım beni listene ekle çok sevimli birisin"


----------



## i8mycalculator

omg thank you soo much for your help ^_^

may i ask you for another favor? how would i say "Thank you, you are sweet as well! Of course, let's be friends."

i wish i was fluent in Turkish =( Thank you once again.


----------



## spakh

i8mycalculator said:


> omg thank you soo much for your help ^_^
> 
> may i ask you for another favor? how would i say "Thank you, you are sweet as well! Of course, let's be friends."
> 
> i wish i was fluent in Turkish =( Thank you once again.


 
Welcome,

"Thank you, you are sweet as well! Of course, let's be friends."

'Sağol, sen de tatlısın! Tabii ki arkadaş olabiliriz.'

Yeah, it was fluent, by the way punctuation is important while posting at forums.


----------



## i8mycalculator

I was in a hurry that day so excuse my seemingly mediocre grammar. By the way, I really appreciate your what you are doing. I'm sorry to disturb you once again, but could you tell me what this means:

"teşekkürler sizde öylesiniz ama ingilizce bilmediğim için beni bukadar ezmeyin lütfen" ?

...I know that "teşekkürler" is 'thank you', but the rest of the sentence befuddles me 

P.S. Are you fond of Turkish music? I started listening to some songs by Tarkan (just to get an introduction to the Turkish culture) and I am absolutely in love! Can you recommend any other popular Turkish singer? Take care!


----------



## spakh

i8mycalculator said:


> I was in a hurry that day so excuse my seemingly mediocre grammar. By the way, I really appreciate your what you are doing. I'm sorry to disturb you once again, but could you tell me what this means:
> 
> "teşekkürler sizde öylesiniz ama ingilizce bilmediğim için beni bukadar ezmeyin lütfen" ?
> 
> ...I know that "teşekkürler" is 'thank you', but the rest of the sentence befuddles me
> 
> P.S. Are you fond of Turkish music? I started listening to some songs by Tarkan (just to get an introduction to the Turkish culture) and I am absolutely in love! Can you recommend any other popular Turkish singer? Take care!


 
No problem for me, just trying to help.

Teşekkürler siz de öylesiniz ama İngilizce bilmediğim için beni bu kadar ezmeyin lütfen.

Thank you, you too are so, but do not mock me so much for not knowing English, please.

I use 'mock' for 'ezmek' that basically mean crush, grind, mash, quash, etc. But in this sentence it is used to mean oppress, make fun of, mock, etc. This usage is common in daily Turkish.

As for music, you can find many Turkish singers of different genres you may like by searching on the Net.

Hope that helps..


----------



## i8mycalculator

How would I say:

_"Only if you do not mock me for not knowing so much Turkish, please!...Just kidding! (I am in the process of learning the language). I am sorry you felt that way because it is not my intention to mock you. In fact, I think very highly of you. Anyway, what's new, oh handsome one?"_

(the last part was a bit of a tease, I hope you don't mind *blush*)...Teşekkür a_rkadaş_


----------



## spakh

i8mycalculator said:


> How would I say:
> 
> _"Only if you do not mock me for not knowing so much Turkish, please!...Just kidding! (I am in the process of learning the language). I am sorry you felt that way because it is not my intention to mock you. In fact, I think very highly of you. Anyway, what's new, oh handsome one?"_
> 
> (the last part was a bit of a tease, I hope you don't mind *blush*)...Teşekkür a_rkadaş_


 
"Eğer sen de fazla Türkçe bilmediğim için beni ezmezsen, lütfen!...Şaka yapıyorum! (Henüz öğrenme aşamasındayım.) Böyle hissettiğin için üzgünüm çünkü niyetim seninle alay etmek değil. Aslında senin hakkında olumlu şeyler düşünüyorum. Neyse, daha daha, ey yakışıklı?"

OK, got it.


----------



## i8mycalculator

Yes, thank you! And now this please:

_"çok güzel ne diyebilirimki. ozman arkadas oluruz. hemide iii"_

=D


----------



## spakh

_"Çok güzel ne diyebilirim ki. O zaman arkadaş oluruz. Hem de iyi."_


'Very well, what can I say? Then we will be friends, even close.'


----------

